# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Magjia!

## Mina

A besoni ne magji? Egziston si fenomen apo eshte tjesht nje koncept?!

----------


## huggos

Magjia eshte pjese e *botes frymore*. Nje njeri qe beson ne Zot, duhet te pranoje edhe egzistencen e Djallit. Dikush qe pranon Bekimin duhet te pranoje dhe Mallkimin.

Per mua Magjia egziston, por sigurisht jo ne formen qe na paraqitet nga filmat. Ajo ndahet ne shume nen-dege, qe nese ka interes dhe kohe, mund te sqarohen me vone..


pershendetje te gjitheve,
miqesisht, huggos

----------


## armandovranari

duhet te qartesohet se c'kuptohet me magji.
1.magjia si nje loje prestigjatori qe e ka nje spjegim sipas parametrave tane te te konceptuarit  apo 
2.magjia ne kuptimin e mundesise per te ndryshuar vertet realitetin me menyra jo te zakonshme, psh me mendim, me rituale etj. sepse pikerisht ketu qendron intriga e magjise- mundesia per te ndryshuar realitetin thjesht me ane te vullnetit te magjistarit.
 huggo flet per magjine e lidhur me boten frymore, qe ka te beje me shpritin dhe frymen.  edhe une besoj se kjo lloj magjie qe ndikon drejteperdjrete ne frymen e njeriut ekziston. Psh magjia e zeze, une besoj se me te vertete mendime te keqija te drejtuara me intensitet drejt dikujt i shkaktojne atij trubullime mendore, prishje te paqes shpirterore  ose  magjia e bardhe qe eshte nje ndihme per njerezit . 
une gjithmone kam dashur te bej nje hulumtim "serioz" ne lidhje me Magjine e Bardhe ne SHqiperi.
Ka shume njerez "te mire" plot jane sharlatane por mendoj se ka dhe disa prej tyre qe me te vertete ndihmojne njerezit ne hallet dhe problemet e jetes se tyre te perditshme.
gjithsesi termi Magji mbetet per tu sqaruar me tej gjate diskutimit.

----------


## Ihti

Ajo qe eshte e paperceptueshme nga shqisat tona, dhe logjikisht e pa shpjegueshme, futet tek fenomenet paranormale (kupto magji).
Kohe perpara eklipset ishin pjelle e magjise se zeze, po ashtu shume fenomene te tjera natyrore, sot shume thjesht shpjeguar.  

Une jam i mendimit se ka nje zgjidhje te logjikshme te cdo misteri qe i atribuohet magjise.

----------


## huggos

> _Postuar më parë nga Ihti_ 
> *Une jam i mendimit se ka nje zgjidhje te logjikshme te cdo misteri qe i atribuohet magjise.*


Plotesisht dakort. Duke mbeshtetur ate qe tha dhe armano pak me pare, une mendoj se magjia egziston si nje shkence me vete. Ne nuk shohim gjithcka.. por perreth nesh egzison bota frymore, ne te cilat zhvillohen shume gjera, te cilat ndikojne edhe tek ne.

Filmat e koheve te fundit, disi e kane kapur kete fakt, dhe po perpiqen ta cojne fantzine edhe me tej. Gjithsesi duhet te jete i njohur fakti se nje magjistar (prej verteti) nuk eshte njeri i zakonshem. Ai qe ka "access" ne boten frymore, nuk i takon fare kesaj bote te ngushte e te paditur. Porse bota frymore eshte nje kapitull me vete, qe meriton studim e perkushtim serioz. Nese doni une jam i gatshem te vazhdojme..

miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Mina

"Magjite" e prestigjatorit si zhdukja e objekteve apo ndonje veprim tjeter interesant, nuk jane gje tjeter vecse nje levizje e shkathet qe kryhet ne nje te 24 pjese te sekondes, dhe eshte e padukshme nga shqisa e te parit! Kjo levizje mund te arrihet nga cdokush me praktike!

----------


## ABIGAIL

MINA TE PERSHENDES!

Kam shume njohuri mbi kete teme, per llojet e magjive dhe per personat qe merren me to.

Kete radhe dua te kap pak Magjine e Zezew!

Historite qe do te them dhe ngjarjet jane mese te verteta dhe reale.

MAGJIA E ZEZE?????????? CFARE ESHTE DHE FUQIA E SAJ............

Prisni vetem pak dhe do te mesoni gjera qe ndoshta nuk do ti kishit degjuar kurre ne jeten tuaj......

Me respekt ABIGAIL :buzeqeshje:  

mina mos e mbyll temen akoma...........

----------


## Mina

ABIGAIL, te kthej pershendetjen dhe jam ne pritje!

----------


## Truri

Hej, vertete qe eshte hapur nje teme interesante ketu ne forum!
Une besoj shume ne magjine e zeze dhe kjo per faktin se jam prekur edhe indirekt nga ajo, ndersa per magjine e bardhe kam lexuar dicka por nuk e kam provuar ekzistencen e saj. Gjithashtu, besoj dhe ne syrin e keq, sepse e kam vuajtur dhe e vuaj ende. Pasi kjo puna e syrit te keq eshte me tip, ka tipa qe preken shume shpejt nga ai dhe te tjere qe nuk e kane problem.

----------


## armandovranari

Ne pritje te ABIGAIL, HUGGOS dhe TRURIT.........

----------


## huggos

Une dote jem i gatshem te komentoj Abigail dhe Truri me kenaqesi  :buzeqeshje: 

miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## ABIGAIL

NE RADHE TE PARE PERSHENDETJE TE GJITHEVE!

Dua te bej nje permbledhje te shkurter te gjerave qe do te shkruaj ne kete faqe.
Pjeset qe do te shkruaj jane fragmente te shkeputura nga jeta e anglezes DOREEN IRVINE.

JANE TE GJITHA TE VERTETA DHE REALE PA ASNJE EKZAGJERIM!

DOREEN ose ndryshe DIANA, tregon se si nga droga fillon te kaloje ne rrethet Sataniste dhe me pas te ushtroje Magjine e Zeze dhe te behet skllave e fuqive te erresires, dhe me ne fund midis qindra magjistareve shpallet Mbreteresha e Magjise se Zeze.

P.s. Ngjarjet jane te ndryshme, disa te tmerrshme dhe tronditese, dhe mu duk e arsyeshme qe te mos i shkruaj te gjitha per arsye te ndryshme.

Por mbi te gjitha arsyeja kryesore qe vendosa te shkruaj mbi Magjine e Zeze eshte qe te gjithe njerezit te mos jene ne padijeni dhe te dine rreziqet qe i kercenojne perreth.
Dhe ne menyre te vecante per personat qe sapo i jane futur kesaj rruge te erret dhe per te tjeret qe luajne me keto gjera dhe mund te behen skllav te tyre pa e kuptuar as ata vete. KINI KUJDES!!!

Me shume respekt Abigail!

*MBRETERESHA E MAGJISE SE ZEZE*

*DOREEN IRVINE*

_Magjia e Zeze dhe adhurimi i Satanit jane te lidhura midis tyre. I vetmi ndryshim midis tyre eshte se Satanistet e adhurojne Satanin brenda ne tempull, ndersa magjistarwt dhe magjistaret bejne ceremoni te fshehta, ne te cilat cdo here marrin pjese 13 magjistare, midis se cilave njera eshte udheheqesja.

Per te kryer keto gjera nuk u nevojitet tempull. Keto veprime te fshehta te Magjise se Zeze behen kudo, por me teper preferohen vende te qeta dhe te braktisura, p.sh. nje shtepi e braktisur ose nje pyll. Preferojne qe keto gjeste te fshehta te behen ne mesnate dhe nen driten e henes (sidomos kur hena eshte e plote dhe e kuqe).

Magjistaret e Magjise se Zeze kane fuqi shume te madhe dhe nuk duhet ta marri askush me mendjelehtesi. Mund te therrasin fuqite e erresires ne ndihme te tyre.

Shume shpesh hapin varre, marrin trupin e nje te vdekuri dhe ia flijojne Satanit. Hyne fshehurazi neper kisha dhe djegin Biblat dhe librat e tjere qe kane lutje dhe psalme. Sa here qe ndeshen me vende adhurimi te krishtera, lene mbrapa simbolin e magjise, dhe sperkasin muret e tyre me gjak keci.

Magjistaret e Magjise se Zeze kane fuqi te hedhin dhe te ngjisin mbi dike nje mallkim, i cili mund te sjelle trazire te madhe ne jeten e tyre. Eshte e njohur se disa kane vdekur sepse kishin mbi vete mallkimin e nje magjistareje te tille.

Per njerezit qe nuk kane njohuri dhe qe nuk erdhen kurre ne kontakt me Magjine e Zeze, keto mund te duken te pabesueshme dhe jashte llogjike. Per kete e gjykoj me vlere te jap disa shpjegime te shpejta:

Magjistaret e Magjise se Zeze dhe Satanistet besojne se ne betejen e madhe midis se mires dhe se keqes, do te fitojne forcat e se keqes dhe te erresires. Besojne se Luciferi do te fitoje nje dite mbi Jezus Krishtin dhe do te marri perseri vendin qe kishte. Besojne ne kete pa u tundur, domethene se Satani do te qeverrise me se fundi token, detin dhe qiellin.

Ferri per nje magjistare nuk eshte vend vuajtjesh, por nje vend i pafundshem shijimesh ku te gjitha deshirat realizohen.
"SA ME I KEQ JE, AQ ME MIRE", kjo eshte motoja e magjistareve te Magjise se Zeze dhe te Satanisteve.

Duhet qe ne kete pike te tund zilen e rrezikut: TE GJITHE ATA QE DOREZOHEN NE RRUGEN E ERRET TE MAGJISE SE ZEZE, HUMBASIN PASTERTINE E LLOGJIKES SE TYRE DHE SHUME KALOJNE NE CMENDURI!!!
E mira quhet e keqe edhe pse kjo eshte jashte llogjike.

......I bindesha gjithmone drejtuesit dhe udheheqesit tim, komandantit te Satanisteve dhe natyrisht u bera nje magjistare sipas ofertes se tij. Ne ceremonine qe u be per te me caktuar magjistare, trupi im u lye me gjak keci. Me vone u bene gjera qe nuk mund ti them ketu!_

    P.s Vazhdon..... heres tjeter........mos u largoni...... ka shume gjera te tjera qe do te ishte mire ti dinit..... historia tronditese e DIANES vazhdon.....

Me respekt e juaja ABIGAIL :buzeqeshje: .....

----------


## ABIGAIL

Vazhdon historia e DOREEN IRVINE....

_Ne te gjitha grumbullimet qe beheshin, merrnin pjese akte te mbrapshta, seksi luan nje rol te madh ne Magjine e Zeze.

Disa here shqyenin trupin e tyre me thike duke mos ndier asnje dhimbje. Disa te tjera pinin helm duke mos pesuar absolutisht asgje.

Ne te tilla grumbullime merrnin pjese me shume se 100 magjistare qe kryenin keto akte te mbrapshta dhe cnderuese. Grumbullime te ketij lloji nuk pushuan te behen, vazhdojne edhe sot dhe sidomos perreth nesh, por pa e ditur ne, se ne cvend saktesisht. Shoqeria jone perreth eshte e panjohur.

Ne kete profesion si magjistare e Magjise se Zeze, kisha ne dispozicionin tim fuqi te medha dhe dituria rreth praktikes se fenomeneve djallezore rritej nga dita ne dite.

Kisha midis te tjerave mundesine qe brenda ne dhome te ngrihesha ne ajer, pa u mbeshtetur asgjekundi. Kjo nuk eshte as fantazi as enderr, e jetoja rregullisht dhe nuk ishte ndonje menyre induiste mashtruese, por demonet me ndihmonin per kete.

Nje tjeter nga zotesite e mia si magjistare ishte te vras, me urdher te mbrendshem zogj duke fluturuar, sapo u hapja deren e kafazit dhe fluturonin lirshem lart. Mund te beja qe shume sende te ndryshme te zhduken dhe te tjera te shfaqen. Kisha fuqi te beja cdo gje qe mund te beje nje magjistare e Magjise se Zeze dhe ne gjithcka merrja pjese.

Udheheqesi i Satanisteve me ofroi qe te rritesha ne graden me te larte te Magjise se Zeze, por per kete duhet te kalonim ne provim, per te pare fuqite tona. Keto provime, ku do te dukeshin fuqite e erresires nga magjistare te ndryshme do te merrnin pjese ne DARTMOOR ne DEVON, ku do te gjendeshin dy kritike te medhenj te vecante te Magjise se Zeze.

Nje nate bera nje shfaqje te vecante te fuqive te mia. Kjo energji e imja, u be shkak qe une te isha nja nga kandidatet per mbretereshe te Magjise se Zeze dhe njekohesisht tregon betejen midis se keqes dhe se mires.

Ishte mesnate. Ne qiell nuk kishte as edhe nje re. Ishte per ne nata me e pershtatshme per te ushtruar Magjine e Zeze. Mgjistare dhe bashke me to edhe une ishim komplet lakuriq dhe i ishim kushtuar akteve te vecanta per te kryer magjite.
Papritur shohim tre burra te vinin drejt nesh, dhe sa vinin na afroheshin. Megjithese nuk na kishin pare akoma, per pak minuta do te na shihnin.

Nuk kishim ku te fshiheshim, nuk kishte as peme e as shkembinj.
Cfare do te bejme tani- pyeten magjistaret te trembura?
Mos kini frike u thashe, une mund te behem e padukshme.
-Mire po ne ? Me thane. - Nese me besoni mund tju bej edhe ju te padukshme. Ne baze te urdherimeve qe dhashe, beme nje rreth dhe ngritem duart lart, ne menyre qe njera te prekte tjetren.

Thirra fuqite e erresires, demonet dhe vete Satanin qe te na ndihmoje. Brenda pak sekondash u mbeshtollem nga nje re jeshile. Nuk mund te dallonin as njera-tjetren. Tre burrat kaluan kaq afer, biles njeri prej tyre kaloi brenda rrethit tone pa kuptuar asgje..._

VAZHDON RADHES TJETER.... EDHE PAK EDHE MBARON HISTORIA E DJANES....

me respekt Abigail :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ABIGAIL

MBRETERESHA E MAGJISE SE ZEZE... vazhdimi....

_Midis te tjerave beheshin pergatitjet per paraqitjen e fuqive, nga e cila, fituesja do te behej Mbreteresha e Magjise se Zeze. 
Kishin ardhur magjistare nga te gjitha vendet. Nga Anglia, hollanda, Gjermania, Franca etj. Erdhen ne diten qe ishte festa e "Gjithe Shenjtoreve". Midis vizitoreve qe kishin ardhur ne DARTMOOR, ne PLYMOUTH, ishin dhe shume magjistare.

Nuk kishin ardhur sic na tregojne neper perralla, hipur mbi fshesa druri, por me limuzina moderne, dhe rrinin ne hotelet me te shtrenjta. Dukeshin si biznesmene te pasura, dhe disa prej tyre ishin vertet te tilla.
Ceremonia filloi me psalme per nder te perendive te lashta dhe te demoneve. Pervec meje ishin edhe 6 magjistare per te marre titullin. Fitorja nuk ishte gje e lehte, sepse magjistaret kishin fuqi te medha.

Si fillim, leshuan nga kafazi nje zog, dhe gjate fluturimit e vrava me nje urdher te brendshem. Nje gje te tille e kisha bere shpesh here, por ate nate isha e vetmja qe e bera.
Ne te njejten nate moren pjese edhe shume fenomene te mbinatyrshme, por i fundit, kalimi permes zjarrit, ishte me i veshtiri.

Kjo prove do te behej ne kete menyre: Cdo njera nga ne duhej te kalonte neper zjarr. Natyrisht jo neper nje zjarr te vogel, por neper nje zjarr te madh me flake madheshtore. Ajo magjistare qe do ta kalonte me sukses, do te takonte ne qender te zjarrit Luciferin, dhe te gjitha ata qe ishin mbledhur do ta SHIKONIN, dhe Luciferi do te kapte doren e magjistares dhe do ta drejtonte nepermjet flakeve, pa pasur siper saj qofte edhe shenjen me te vogel nga zjarri, dhe do ta nxirrte nga ana tjeter.

Me besim hyra permes flakeve qe arrinin lartesine  prej dy metrash dhe pa pushim therrisja per mbeshtetje udheheqesin tim te madh Djallin. Papritur e shoh qe te me shfaqet i trupezuar perpara meje, nje paraqitje e madhe  e zeze. Kapa doren e tij dhe shkova bashke me te ne qender te zjarrit. Aty ndalova, ndersa rreth meje ngriheshin flake te medha dhe te gjithe me shikonin. Komandanti im Djalli u zhduk sapo dola nga zjarri ne anen tjeter.

Ne rroben time te holle prej magjistareje dhe ne floket e mi te gjate, nuk kishte as ere zjarri. Te gjithe kishin rene permbys te perkulur dhe bertisnin: "Rrofte Diana, Mbreteresha e Magjise se Zeze!" Aty ishin rreth 1000 magjistare...

... Ndoqen orgji te egra dhe cmendurira, kercime me trupa komplet lakuriq dhe argetime te ndryshme jashte llogjikes njerezore, por edhe orgji me droge dhe pije alkolike.

Natyrisht, disa do te qeshin  per ngjarjet dhe gjerat qe behen me Magjine e Zeze, perderisa ata vete nuk kane ardhur ne kontakt me to, ose nuk kane vertetime konkrete, per keto gjera se ndodhin ne te vertete.

Vazhdon heres tjeter...._

----------


## mizi

abigal, të falemnderoj për teksin që keni publikuar në forum. Ju jam mirënjohës nëse e publikoni vazhdimin e këtij teksti

----------


## altin55

pershendetje
nje pjyetje kisha a te bene magjia te frikshem
sa qe humbet sigurin e brendeshme 
apo eshte syri i keqe

----------


## ABIGAIL

Pershendetje Altin!

Magjia eshte shume e rrezikshme dhe nuk duhet qe ndokush ta nenvleresoje. Por, ne besimtaret nuk kemi asnje arsye qe te kemi frike, sepse Zoti yne Jezus Krisht, eshte me i madh  dhe i fuqishem se cdo gje, dhe bijte e Tij, nuk i prek nje gje e tille.

Keshtu qe nuk kemi pse te kemi aspak frike, dhe nuk mund te humbasim kete siguri te brendshme, sepse perpara Frymes se Shenjte, qe Perendia ka ndare tek bijte e Tij, perulen te gjitha forcat e erresires dhe nuk kane fuqi ta demtojne kete njeri.

 Ndersa per njerezit e tjere qe nuk e kane Perendine mund te behen prehe e ketyre rreziqeve ne cdo cast, dhe vetem Perendia mund ti ruaje ata nga fenomene te tilla.

Miqesisht Abigail :buzeqeshje:

----------


## altin55

flm per pergjigjen abigail
me dhe te njejten pergjigje qe me dha nje shok imi 
por i fes islame 
gjithsesi te falenderoj prape 
me respekt altini

----------


## LePuLuShe

Mendoj se fakti qe njerou mund te kete kontroll ndaj trupit te tij shpjegon ate qe skane vdekur nga helmi
Duke menduat kunderten ato jane si pune njerezish vrases qe nuk ndjejne as nje remors per gjerat e keqija qe kane bere

ndersa per ate historine e magjise qe bente e famshmja diana do te thoja qe dis anjerez jane lindur me kete aftesi dhe nuk varet  shuem nga ata por nga forca qe i drejton

----------


## LePuLuShe

Jma shume dakort me ate qe thote ABIGAIL per zotin qe ai eshte me i forte 
dhe ka enjgjej te zi ashtu sic ka dhe enjgjej te bardhe dhe ndryshimi mes tyre nuk eshte i madh kur vjen puna per force por deshirat na bejne qe te behemi te keqinj duhet te mesohemi te kontrollojme ato te meditojme per gjerat qe bejme e jo te jemi spektatore te akteve tona vetem  :buzeqeshje: 

Gjithashtu magjia e zeze mund te jete e keqe por mund te jete vetem imagjinate pra pjese e trurit tone te vjeter prej miljona vjetesh mund te jene riperjetime mitesh e figurash abstrakte qe vijen nga subkoshenca dhe njeriu nuk duhet te rroje me frike asnjehere nga gjera te tilla ato jane vetem pjese e botes dhe ashtu mbase do jene perhere por ne fund gjithmone fiton the good guy  :buzeqeshje:  e di kete me se miri  :buzeqeshje: 
pershendetje
lepulushja

----------

